# Female kribensis color after egg laying?



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone have kribensis? If so ,do you know if the female changes color after laying eggs?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Mine never did, she went from dull to GORGEOUS and stayed that way. Of course after the first spawn she never stopped either. Put most guppies i know to shame


----------

